# The War Memorial of Korea



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi Guys, a look at the massive War Memorial of Korea during a visit to Seoul a few years ago. It's a huge facility and has a vast array of weaponry, including captured DPRK stuff. Obviously the focus is on the Korean War, but there's much more there of interest.

This sculpture reflects Korean attitudes toward the division between the two Koreas and is a Republic soldier embracing his DPRK brother. Both sides would love for reunification to happen, but on their terms, unfortunately...





DSC_7991 

This is apparently the first indigenously built Korean aircraft, named the Buwalho. Can't find much else about it out there.




DSC_8260 

KTX-Yeo-Myung prototype of the Korean Aerospace Industries KAI KT-1 trainer.




DSC_8271

A section of the outside display area, with a T.37 and F-5A up front.




DSC_8273 

F-86D, note the rocket rack underneath.




DSC_8081 

C-46D.




DSC_8393

C-119G.




DSC_8672 

Ex-DPRK An-2 painted in Soviet markings.




DSC_8410 

P-51D and C-123J with jet pods on its wingtips.




DSC_8579

F-86F with AIM-9 rails.




DSC_8436 

Shenyang J-6 that was flown to South Korea by defecting Capt. Lee Ung-Pyeong in 1983.




DSC_9298

F-4C.




DSC_8559 

Some heavy metal. I'm not going to attempt to name all the tanks and hardware as I'm not all that familiar with it.




DSC_8714 

I do know this is a Sherman though...




DSC_8750 

M46 (says so on the display board)




DSC_8755 

I know what this is though, a Chinese Type 63 amphibious tank, a combination of a Russian PT-76 with a T-54 turret.




DSC_8757 

BM-13 Katyusha, "Stalin's Organ".




DSC_8802 

This is a DPRK infiltration vessel, designed to pass relatively unseen down the Han River that flows through Seoul and originates in the DPRK. Because of attempts by North Korea to send agents into Seoul, the river banks are festooned with barbed wire and defenses.




DSC_8805 

This is typical of the defenses on the Han River banks.




DSC_7818 

RoK river patrol craft.




DSC_8808

More to come from Seoul.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2021)

Great stuff Grant.
That first shot, of the Buwalho, reminds me very much of one of the Auster agricultural / cargo types, of which a limited number were built. Perhaps it was inspired by one of those ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Grant.
> That first shot, of the Buwalho, reminds me very much of one of the Auster agricultural / cargo types, of which a limited number were built. Perhaps it was inspired by one of those ?



Possibly, I know nowt about the aircraft and there appears to be little out there on it. It looks a bit like a basic version of an Edgar Percival EP.9 Prospector.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 30, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Perhaps it was inspired by one of those ?



Or a Chinese influence...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2021)

A little similar to the Auster Air Ambulance.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2021)

more from the War Museum of Korea, an RoK main battle tank, the Rotem (Hyundai) K1A1.




DSC_8749

M-113 armoured personnel carrier front.




DSC_8783

M-113 rear view.




DSC_8800

Interior.




DSC_8788

Driver's position.




DSC_8791

top gunner/observer's seat.




DSC_8797

Hawk SAMs on a concrete display mount, not their actual triple launchers.




DSC_8812

Reproduction of a DPRK SCUD-B. Pictures of this very missile routinely appear accompanying news articles by various outlets whenever North Korea conducts live missile drills.




DSC_8813

This is a Hyunmoo-1 short-range (180km) surface-to-surface missile. Modelled off the Nike Hercules SAM built in Korea by NHK, or Nike Hercules Korea, it is the RoK's first ballistic missile.




DSC_8814

NHK Nike Hercules SAM on its launcher.




DSC_8816

Lance tactical nuclear missile, although the RoK based ones were conventional only, nuke warheads were stored in Guam for rushing to Korea if needed, apparently.




DSC_8817

Quad 20mm Oerlikon naval mount.




DSC_8819

5-inch naval gun turret from RoK navy Fletcher Class destroyer Chung Mu, formerly USS Erben (history here USS Erben (DD-631) - Wikipedia)




DSC_8818

S-2A.




DSC_8822

T-34.




DSC_9114

Another Sherman.




DSC_8828

LVTP-7.




DSC_8829

Bushmaster.




DSC_8833

More to come from Korea later...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Or a Chinese influence...



Not entirely convinced in South Korea, the RoK hasn't forgiven the Chinese for invading during the Korean War, but looks very similar. The Chinese aircraft was the Yan'an-1, which copied the basic design from the Yak-12 light aircraft. Looks like the design features translated across various types and based on the Buwalho's basic look it looks like its based on a Piper Cub, of which the RoK operated.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Some more airframes before we head inside...

T-28A.




DSC_7999

Grubby T-33.




DSC_8265

Ubiquitous Bird Dog.




DSC_8270

A nice Beaver.




DSC_8405

The business end of an AH-1J.




DSC_8419

T-41, or the unassuming and extraordinarily prolific C172 Skyhawk.




DSC_8422

HH-19B.




DSC_9118

H-5H.




DSC_9120

UH-1B.




DSC_9127

OH-13H.




DSC_9121

This particular Alouette III bears the distinction of sinking a DPRK infiltration vessel with AS.11 missiles in 1983 and this is commemorated on the fuselage entrance door by a fading marking.




DSC_9129

This is a Chamsuri Class patrol boat decorated to resemble PKM 357, which was sunk during the naval engagement between the RoK Navy and the DPRK Navy near the island of Yeonpyeong in 2002.




DSC_8274

Sea Vulcan 20mm turret.




DSC_9301

M48.




DSC_9310

SU-100.




DSC_9311

F-5A.




DSC_9302

T-37C.




DSC_9306

And finally, one of only three complete B-52s in museums outside of the USA, the others being at Duxford in the UK and in Darwin, Australia.




DSC_9307

Next, we go indoors...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jul 2, 2021)

The B-52 at Seoul is B-52D-65-BO 55-0105 painted as 501512 according to Baugher's files.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

At the entrance to the memorial building are these stands commemorating the nations that contributed to the Korean War as a part of the UN response to the invasion of the south. In this part of the world at least, the United Nations is a force for good.




DSC_8927

The main entrance. The facility is on the site of the former army headquarters and is one of the largest memorials of its kind in the world.




DSC_8931

The predominant theme of the facility is the Korean War, with a wide variety of items on display. Just don't go up!




DSC_8932

I couldn't begin to caption all of these things as I don't know much about artillery pieces, but they are intriguing things to look at. 37mm anti-aircraft gun.




DSC_8933

This full-scale mock-up of a Piper Cub 'bomber' echoes RoK usage of the type, although this one's prop is on backwards.




DSC_8937

3-inch naval gun from the RoK Navy's first combat-capable warship, the PC Class Submarine Chaser Baekdusan, formerly the USS PC-823. Information on The Battle of Korea Strait with a picture of the Baekdusan. Battle of Korea Strait - Wikipedia




DSC_8939

M3 half-track.




DSC_8942

RoK flag captured and inscribed by Chinese troops.




DSC_8943

Time Magazine's Man of the Year, 1950, Syngman Rhee. The article: Father of His Country?

The cover.




DSC_8946

Chinese troop ration bag.




DSC_8950

Chinese helmet.




DSC_8952

A memorial to a lost soldier recreated as a display.




DSC_8954

Model of Patrol Frigate Du Man, ex-Tacoma Class USS Muskogee.




DSC_8955

A poignant display of laying an Australian soldier to rest.




DSC_8960

Model of the Dutch navy destroyer HNLMS Van Galen made by one of its crew members, Gunner H. P. Repping. Formerly the British destroyer HMS Noble.




DSC_8962

Presidential Unit Citation awarded to the 16th Field Regiment, Royal New Zealand Artillery. Received for action during the Battle of Kapyong: Battle of Kapyong - Wikipedia




DSC_8964

L-5G.




DSC_9094

Another Bird Dog.




DSC_8991

OH-23G.




DSC_8972

A traditional Korean Buk drum, this is a Geongo, or huge barrel drum.




DSC_8989

More from the War Memorial to come...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2021)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2021)

Good shots Grant!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you all again. Beginning with a nautical theme, this is a scale reproduction of a Geobukseon, or a Korean turtle ship as it has been named in English; regarded as the first armoured warship type. More detailed information here: Turtle ship - Wikipedia




DSC_8957

A model of the Destroyer Escort Kyong Ki, formerly the Cannon Class USS Muir.




DSC_8987

The RoK navy is one of the most technologically advanced in the East Asia region and these are some models of projected warships designed by Korean shipbuilding firms. This is an offshore patrol vessel that resembles the guided-missile frigates of the Incheon Class built by Hyundai, but with differences in weaponry layout.




DSC_8992

This vessel resembles the Chungmugong Yi Sun-sin _C_lass destroyer design built by Hyundai.




DSC_8993

This is a Gwanggaeto the Great Class destroyer developed by Daewoo.




DSC_8994

Some DPRK hardware in a special enclosure in the building. This is a Soviet ZIL ZIS-110 limousine once used by former DPRK leader Kim Il Sung.




DSC_8996

DPRK MiG-15 UTI. These are still in service with the DPRK air force as fast jet trainers.




DSC_8998

The Soviet Jeep no doubt.




DSC_9001

T-34.




DSC_9004

Yak-18.




DSC_9005

14.5 mm Soviet anti-aircraft quad mounting.




DSC_9092

Facing off against these things is a lone RoKAF AT-6G.




DSC_9091

We look at select objects from Korea's pre-Japanese invasion history. Some very early firearms.




DSC_9097 

Cast artillery pieces.




DSC_9103

This is a model of the Korean Imperial Ship Guangjae, Gwangje-ho in the caption, it was an armed merchant ship in the service of the pre-
Japanese annexed Imperial Korea. Mauser pistol above it.




DSC_9104

This is the banner of the Korean Independence Army that acted in rebellion against Japanese rule of the Korean peninsula.




DSC_9106

And finally a model of the ancient walled-city of Seoul.




DSC_9110

That's it from the great War Memorial of Korea. More images here:









War Memorial of Korea


Yongsan-dong, Yongsan-gu, Seoul, 2017




www.flickr.com





Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2021)

Great pictures. Those ships must be really impressive if the models are anything to go by. How did they score the car?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice shots Grant!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> How did they score the car?



Dunno off hand, looking into it. The two Koreas have had moments where they have enjoyed co-operation largely through the north requesting aid from the south; the Sunshine Policy Sunshine Policy - Wikipedia exemplarising the south's approach toward the north. This could have led to the exchange of gifts, but I'm hypothesising. The north and south had a good rapport following the reclusive Kim Jong Ill's request for aid during a famine the country was suffering, which was supported by the White House and a period of relative stability and almost peaceful co-existence (but not quite), but a new regime in the White House suddenly declared the DPRK as one of the "Axis of Evil", which sent relations between the DPRK and its neighbours into freefall.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

